# Cateye Helmlampe Double Shot HL-EL710RC NEU & OVP



## HolstenGemeinde (2. Januar 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300282880831&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=020


----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. Januar 2009)

Ähemm...die bietet Stadler für 99.99 an....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

